# Droid Razr possibly unlocked...



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi guys,
I'm a Galaxy Nexus user, but saw this on reddit a little bit ago.
http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/400-ap-fastboot-mode-se-says-device-is-unlocked/
Enjoy!
Ryan


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

This would be interesting news indeed... I haven't really considered the RAZR due to the irremovable battery. However, if its a true unlocked bootloader and it somehow can be passed down to the US version, I may actually reconsider when I upgrade to a 4G device finally. Here's hoping though.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like status code 1 refers to an engineering phone, not a consumer device. But we shall see...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

it's a gsm phone in spain. that's why he highlighted that it posted CDMA. but I believe he used a fastboot file for an australian razr. hopefully the euro devs can decode it and help us out though


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

would be nice if it truly is. then maybe we can get some ROMs


----------

